# Aussie "lager" With Irish Ale Yeast



## michaelcocks (19/6/10)

Anyone tried this 
I have a biab based on nickjd simplest beer in the world 4kg jw pilsner malt 30 gm por buttering ony and 300 gm cane sugar for that authentic Aussie "flavour"
thing is I have a beaut Irish ale yeast cake with a dry stout sitting on it just looking at me and begging to be used again
now I know it's not to "style" obviusly and this would
make an ale rather than a lager .... But thoughts ???
I need to get the stout off the yeast this weekend and so it's tip it or use it ??
Clash of flavours ? Irish ale yeast is wyeast 1028 seems quite clean profile
thoughts?


----------



## Rodolphe01 (19/6/10)

No idea, but you could always make up a few bottles of irish ale slurry for later use and use a lager yeast for your lager.


----------



## Screwtop (19/6/10)

michaelcocks said:


> Anyone tried this
> I have a biab based on nickjd simplest beer in the world 4kg jw pilsner malt 30 gm por buttering ony and 300 gm cane sugar for that authentic Aussie "flavour"
> thing is I have a beaut Irish ale yeast cake with a dry stout sitting on it just looking at me and begging to be used again
> now I know it's not to "style" obviusly and this would
> ...




1028 is London Ale, the trub from a stout may contribute some colour and flavour that might make using Pils malt and sugar a waste of time.

My 2c

Screwy


----------



## Murcluf (19/6/10)

Totally agree with Rudi, but 1028 is London Ale Yeast 1084 is Irish Ale. 1028 is a great yeast pretty much on of my house yeasts used in a lot of different ales. Have used it before in a similar Aussie Pale Ale recipe 

4.25 kg JW Export Pils malt
250g JW Wheat Malt
250g Cara Red 
30g Pride of Ringwood 60min
1028 London Ale Yeast

could replace 250g pils with 250g sugar and drop the cara red if you want.


----------



## Nick JD (19/6/10)

If you use that ale yeast it'll taste more like Coopers PA, probably a lot like.


----------



## michaelcocks (19/6/10)

michaelcocks said:


> Anyone tried this
> I have a biab based on nickjd simplest beer in the world 4kg jw pilsner malt 30 gm por buttering ony and 300 gm cane sugar for that authentic Aussie "flavour"
> thing is I have a beaut Irish ale yeast cake with a dry stout sitting on it just looking at me and begging to be used again
> now I know it's not to "style" obviusly and this would
> ...




Sorry guys dysfunctional finger error the yeast is wyeast 1084 (Irish Ale)


----------



## michaelcocks (19/6/10)

Nick JD said:


> If you use that ale yeast it'll taste more like Coopers PA, probably a lot like.




Just t be clear also the recipe described above is already brewed and cubed - just waiting for a fermenter (although to be honest do actually have a spare one I can be bothered to clean it...!!!) 

So am just wondering whether to dump on yweast _1084_ dry stout trub ... 

Or will it pickup too many unsuitable flavours ? 

many Thanks


----------



## manticle (19/6/10)

I wouldn't dump straight on the yeast cake anyway. Take out some of the slurry and use that for a starter.

My personal preference is to use the appropriate yeast for the appropriate beer unless you deliberately want to meld x flavour with y beer. I think a clean aussie lager with that yeast (which pushes malt) will just turn out odd.

Myself I'd reserve the yeast for a later brew but it's not my beer.


----------



## Nick JD (19/6/10)

If it's in a cube then get's yaself some S189 and ferment it at 12-15C...

When you have got about 500ml left in your Irish Ale after filling your bottles, swirl the fermenter to turn all the trub into a beer/trub slurry. 

Take two immaculately clean and throughly sanitised 600ml PET bottles and fill them with the mud that comes out the tap. 

Cap them and write the date and the yeast type and the generation on them. Eg. 1084, 20/6, 2nd Gen. 

When you need to use that yeast again you don't need to make a starter (same as a cup of slurry - you just bottled it), just bring it up to room temp, open it and pour off the beer on top. Important! Taste the beer - if it's good, swirl the sediment and pour into your fermenter. 

YMMV, but I usually make one 1st gen brew and get two bottles of yeast. Each one of these is used and I save another two bottles. I've only gone to 3rd gen and 1 pack of yeast has done 7 brews - no dicking around with starters.


----------



## Bribie G (19/6/10)

I've found with 1084 that it makes a nicely neutral ale such as an Irish Red or Dry stout with few fruity esters or diacetyl and, as such, it's not unlike US-05. Try it coolish (say around 17 degrees) and I reckon it would make a passable false lager. Also remembering that Aus lagers, commercially, are fermented from 13 - 18 degrees AFAIK it should hit the spot. However as suggested I'd give the yeast cake a good wash in sterile water first (kettle water cooled), allowed to settle out and use the result as a starter.

Otherwise, do as Nick just said. I've got two in the fridge at the moment, for an Irish red and a common quaffing bitter (mashing in after din dins tonight)


----------



## michaelcocks (19/6/10)

BribieG said:


> I've found with 1084 that it makes a nicely neutral ale such as an Irish Red or Dry stout with few fruity esters or diacetyl and, as such, it's not unlike US-05. Try it coolish (say around 17 degrees) and I reckon it would make a passable false lager. Also remembering that Aus lagers, commercially, are fermented from 13 - 18 degrees AFAIK it should hit the spot. However as suggested I'd give the yeast cake a good wash in sterile water first (kettle water cooled), allowed to settle out and use the result as a starter.
> 
> Otherwise, do as Nick just said. I've got two in the fridge at the moment, for an Irish red and a common quaffing bitter (mashing in after din dins tonight)



Thanks guts followed Nick JD advice 

Cleaned my fermenter - I can be s lazy sometimes !!! 

On Saflager s23 (all I had)

I didn't think how much gunk would have clung to the krausen so just as well I used a new clean fermenter, beautiful aroma of coffee and chocolate (but would not have sat well with he aussie lager ... ) 

So what Temp ferment do you guys recommend for this yeast and malt - came out pretty low OG BT 1032 !!!

Really really pale too ...


----------

